# poor man's skyline



## davedele (Aug 19, 2004)

i want a skyline but i cant afford one, so i was thinking of buying a 240sx or a silvia. which one is the best (model, year, etc.), and whats the best body kit that looks like a skylines???

thanxx :fluffy:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

get a 92 240sx coupe and put a s13 front end conversion on it and it will look like a silvia. Dont get a body kit it will look good as is.


----------



## davedele (Aug 19, 2004)

so whats the best skyline r34 body kit?


----------



## davedele (Aug 19, 2004)

for a silvia or a 240?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

davedele said:


> so whats the best skyline r34 body kit?


WOW  nf has changed..

there is no such thing as "best year" it's all a personal preference. as far as the "skyline body kit" goes.. no such kit exists and please, please reconsider. save your money and and use it on a nice body kit rather than trying to do a r34 conversion.. people are going to flame you..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

there is a r34 'style' front bars for s13's, thats as close as you will get.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Poor mans Skyline,a Aus built R31Pintara Stationwagon!


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

why would you wnat to put a skyline front on a 240? thats like putting a silvia front on a civic(the worst)...if you buy a 240 to make it like a skyline, you should just buy a skyline...


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Nizmodore said:


> Poor mans Skyline,a Aus built R31Pintara Stationwagon!


THE FURY!!

There is one in Perth here with an RB26 and an open diff. Its a whale.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> THE FURY!!
> 
> There is one in Perth here with an RB26 and an open diff. Its a whale.


Yeah, and I'd probably get more respect in that than the VL Calais Turbo....*sigh* (Rego changed, Approval for a forced induction 24valve RB30 now  calling it a VLT saves time and money at the rego office)

And I wonder what happened to it? With a open wheeler diff etc, It would probably end up in a large tree or a stobi pole methinks  Still, did he leave the "Pintara" badges on the rear tailgate? We have a Pinny R31 Stationwagon we use as a service car on Rally events, fark.....We havent killed it...yet....Altho the Rally drivers wife jack-knifed it @ 110km/h nicely twisted chassis


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its a runaround for a local workshop - used for karting parts and doing big burnouts at motorkhana events


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Its a runaround for a local workshop - used for karting parts and doing big burnouts at motorkhana events


Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!!!!! And my work runabout is a Lada Niva


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

davedele said:


> i want a skyline but i cant afford one, so i was thinking of buying a 240sx or a silvia. which one is the best (model, year, etc.), and whats the best body kit that looks like a skylines???
> 
> thanxx :fluffy:


 why not just save up and buy the REAL poor mans skyline for 18k


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

^^^agree


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

TheNose247 said:


> ^^^agree


Me too. MotoRex has an R32 GT-S for $20,000. :thumbup:

IMHO, Skyline fronts on S-chassis's does not look good...too wide to make it work without a lot of money and effort. Plus, when you get done, it's still a S-chassis.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

jeong said:


> WOW  nf has changed..
> 
> there is no such thing as "best year" it's all a personal preference. as far as the "skyline body kit" goes.. no such kit exists and please, please reconsider. save your money and and use it on a nice body kit rather than trying to do a r34 conversion.. people are going to flame you..


 If somebody wants something like that , I don't see why that would be such a problem. I'd be kinda interested in something like that myself. Sure would be cheaper than buying a real R34 GTR.


----------

